# Food you ate when you got home post op



## cleuger (Sep 25, 2014)

I think I came across a simular topic but couldn't find it. First day home post op what did you eat? Was it something good you would have avoided before? I know the diet for the first few weeks are be kind to your tummy diet. After that what did you eat? I've been restricted so long due to strictures now that all of that is gone I was told my food choices would imcrease.
Would love to hear what some of had


----------



## alex_chris (Sep 25, 2014)

cleuger said:


> I think I came across a simular topic but couldn't find it. First day home post op what did you eat? Was it something good you would have avoided before? I know the diet for the first few weeks are be kind to your tummy diet. After that what did you eat? I've been restricted so long due to strictures now that all of that is gone I was told my food choices would imcrease.
> Would love to hear what some of had


I had strictures removed back in 2003, also involved a stricturplasty. The surgeon was pretty strict about preps for the surgery and eating thereafter. I stopped eating two days before getting to the hospital, only tea and water from that point and three days in the hospital before surgery on just tea and water, then 7 days post op in the hospital. On day 4 Post op I started with a bit of apple compote, no sugar added (basically cooked peeled apple pieces). Then in thr next few days a bit of light clear soup and semolina porridge. It took until day 10 until I started eating more serious stuff. I was also put on liquid medical supplements.

A really normal diet started about 4-5 weeks after surgery, ... Of course It still was a "Crohn's" modified diet, so principally not too oily, not too spicy, not too salty, not too fat, not too sweet, ... And no onions in whatever form.


----------



## Susan2 (Sep 25, 2014)

...and, for someone with an ostomy, not too fibrous (especially with an ileostomy*). Otherwise it's like lots of Crohn's things - a bit of trial and error. So not too much of anything to begin with.

* You can cause a blockage just behind the stoma.


----------



## cleuger (Sep 25, 2014)

I know everyone is different but what's the average time to start eating things like granola and popcorn


----------



## DJW (Sep 25, 2014)

I took it easy for about 8 weeks.  I wanted to make sure the intestinal swelling had gone down.


----------



## alex_chris (Sep 26, 2014)

cleuger said:


> I know everyone is different but what's the average time to start eating things like granola and popcorn


I would take it easy on the popcorn. I don't think there are many Crohn's patients who can tolerate popcorn well. During the irresponsible times I have when I want popcorn, I at least try to make them myself with only a dash of salt added. But even then excessive consumption will get me into trouble... 

Not sure about granola, never liked that. I just use fruit pieces and oatmeal flakes for my yoghurt. The nuts in granola aren't that good for CD.

Having said all that, I hope you will get to long term remission after your surgery in which you can eat pretty much everything - although still being careful.


----------



## Scifimom (Sep 26, 2014)

My first ever meal was some watery Bland rice in chicken broth. My first ever thing to taste post op was Tea. By the time I went home my meals were like this
Breakfast Vanilla custard or Greek country yogurt/Tea
Lunch Soup with rice or noodles and some king of meat everything pureed in the broth
Dinner Same as lunch/or mashed potatoes with some cheese

I used to soak bread in the soup and eat it and after a few weeks I started drinking orange juice and eating more solid foods such as spaghetti or rice with chicken.

It took me about two months post op to start eating Normal non-pureed food (My mother once pureed veal, tomato sauce and rice and I refused to eat something that felt like glue and looked like vomit).

I still cannot tolerate popcorn or any other kind of corn (even cornbread) I don't like granola or oatmeal or any other fiberish breakfast so I haven't even tried to eat that.


----------



## UnXmas (Sep 26, 2014)

Since having a stoma, I can't eat most fruit and veg, they cause blockages. I assume the same would be true for whole grains, nuts and seeds, so I've never tried them.

I'm actually just a few weeks post-op from another surgery right now, which gave me my third stoma. I'm actually feeling positive about food, as I feel so much better than before the surgery! I'm eating a lot of low-fibre breakfast cereals, bananas, pureed fruit, biscuits, puddings (in hospital they were serving me sponge and custard a lot), crackers and cheese, eggs, sandwiches on white bread (tuna, salmon). For main meals, I've been eating home-made things: shepherd's pie (with no onion!), chicken, rice, roast dinners (lean meat with very well cooked veg and gravy), with some vegetables - avocados, well-cooked carrots and broccoli. I've also been craving toffees, and eating lots of them! Eating homemade bread too. And now my stomach has settled I'm back to drinking Coke, though I'm not sure that would be a good idea for everyone!

(Immediately after surgery, in hospital, I was on bowel rest at first, having TPN, then built up to pureed food, soup and yoghurt, Fortisip supplements, then soft food, over the course of a several days, before moving to a normal but strictly low fibre diet.)


----------



## UnXmas (Sep 26, 2014)

cleuger said:


> I know everyone is different but what's the average time to start eating things like granola and popcorn


Never!


----------



## UnXmas (Sep 26, 2014)

I know you've posted a few times about how much you want to go back to eating certain foods, but with a stoma that may not be realistic. It is an ileostomy you have, isn't it? I have read on here about a couple of people who can eat anything with an ileostomy, whereas I'm at the other extreme, my stoma blocks very easily (though I'm hopeful that with this new stoma, I may be able to tolerate more foods, though it's too early for me to test it yet). Most people with ileostomies are somewhere in between these two extremes.

Wait at least six weeks before testing any fibrous food, and remember that the amount you consume matters as well as the type of food. Start with a small portion of something that breaks down fairly easily, such as a well-cooked vegetable, or a piece of fruit with no skin. Build up to testing other foods, such as veg that's not been cooked quite so long, or a slice of brown bread. A blockage will not happen immediately; wait a few days with each food you test. Remember that just because a particular food causes no problems one time, it doesn't mean it won't another time, especially if you eat a larger portion of it or eat it on a day you've eaten other foods which may cause a blockage.

Granola and popcorn are some of the most dangerous foods you could eat. Please don't!


----------



## cleuger (Sep 26, 2014)

That stinks....how do you do with salads?do you tolerate well cooked beans? Like navy beans thats been cooked all day? We're you lactose intolerant before your surgery? Someone told me once they had their colon removed they were no longer lactose intolerant.  Is this more wishful thinking


----------



## 2thFairy (Sep 26, 2014)

UnXmas said:


> Granola and popcorn are some of the most dangerous foods you could eat. Please don't!


That's not fair.  Many people with ileostomies tolerate popcorn and granola just fine.

Ask your surgeon/GI about popcorn and granola.  They know your particular bowel issues better than anyone here.  If they say no, then don't do it.  If they say try it, then try it, but go very slow.  

The best plan for introducing foods after an ileostomy is to go very slow, introduce one new food at a time, and chew everything THOROUGHLY.  It would be in your best interest to not try popcorn or granola for a few months to ensure the swelling of the stoma has gone down.  Other dangerous foods are mushrooms and shrimp, as they don't break down well and can cause an obstruction.

An ostomy nurse should be meeting with you with a diet plan before you leave the hospital.  Ask them all of your questions and make notes so you don't forget the suggested timeframes for trying out different foods.


----------



## Scifimom (Sep 26, 2014)

cleuger said:


> That stinks....how do you do with salads?do you tolerate well cooked beans? Like navy beans thats been cooked all day? We're you lactose intolerant before your surgery? Someone told me once they had their colon removed they were no longer lactose intolerant.  Is this more wishful thinking


Well I dont have an ileostomy (or any other kind of ostomy) but I cannot tolerate any kind of legume (I have strictures and my bowel is VERY narrow in some places, and the gas they cause makes me suffer) No beans or lentils or anything else for me. I can have some small amounts of peeled tomatoes and some cucumber and we use extra virgin olive oil (There are some advantages in living in Greece) to almost everything, salads, cooking, even just plain on bread with some salt. One year ago I ate 5 strawberries and ended up in the ER. I wasnt in a flare I was just in PAIN as they were traveling in my bowel. I havent had a green vegetable in four years and I rely on Juices for my extra vitamins from fruits and veggies. I am not lactose intolerant but I cant drink raw milk (I can drink evaporated and cream though) My GI said that a lot of Cronnies cannot tolerate raw milk without being lactose intolerant.


----------



## nogutsnoglory (Sep 26, 2014)

Foods that work well with me post-op are dairy: milk, yogurt, ice cream, cottage cheese. White flour bread, pasta and cereal.


----------



## 2thFairy (Sep 26, 2014)

nogutsnoglory said:


> Foods that work well with me post-op are dairy: milk, yogurt, ice cream, cottage cheese. White flour bread, pasta and cereal.


Same here....  and Macaroni and Cheese!!!!!!  :dusty:


----------



## Khaley (Sep 26, 2014)

I had a small bowel resection with three strictureplasties on August 8th and I don't remember my first few meals but I can tell you I had carne asada with pico de gallo within the first five days and had no problem!  My surgeon told me I had no food restrictions upon discharge so I went for it.  I waited a few weeks before trying beans and again had no problem.  I'm eating cabbage and other veggies but I'm still removing most skins.  The one thing that's still giving me trouble is corn.  Everyone is different so start slow.  Try a little bit of something and see how it goes. Good luck!


----------



## alex_chris (Sep 26, 2014)

Khaley said:


> Everyone is different so start slow.  Try a little bit of something and see how it goes. Good luck!


It also depends on what meds people are on and what their level of inflammation is before and after surgery. 

If someone actually is in remission before the surgery, but has to have it because of strictures etc., eating a healthy diet post op is all find.

I would still question the wisdom of eating certain foods 5 days after a major bowel surgery. After all, tissue needs time to heal. Similarly, it isn't advisable to run a half-marathon a week after having knee surgery. A body needs to heal first before being put under pressure again.


----------



## cleuger (Sep 26, 2014)

I'm planning on taking the advise and wisdom of those of you that have already been through this you would know better then me. I have no prior scar tissue the strictures I had left with my colon. I've never had any problems with my small intestines so I might have a prayer.  I can live without nuts and even the granola and popcorn but I would like to have a good fresh salad. So I'll take my time at make notes on my phone what causes problems and what doesnt. Even with the strictures I had prior to surgery they were pretty bad so bad the scope couldn't get through but I still ate tomatoes and bacon and things I probably should not have and I was I very lucky I never had an obstruction. I seem to be my biggest problem when it comes to food. I'm looking forward to having a big pot of navy beans and ham. Wish we all lived close by I would cook us a good southern meal you guys have been great. : )


----------



## If* (Sep 26, 2014)

Hi Clueger! Good to see you are thinking of food. From one Southern girl to another: many of the above are most likely talking about canned beans ~ home cooked are way different and much softer, less gas producing since we know to always bring to a full boil when reheating. Also portion control 
Some of the best 'first' meals are real chicken broth (again not from a can) then once tolerated well add vegies and cook til very soft, carrots, celery, potatoes. Chew, mush well. (mushrooms can be a disaster so be careful)
Also yogurts are good, lower in lactose and there are even organic lactose free kinds.

A good rule of thumb is chew chew chew and would it be too much fiber for your sink drain use cation eating it.  
I do not have a stoma but have had strictures, resections...

Hope you find some good things to eat!


----------



## Khaley (Sep 26, 2014)

If* said:


> ...many of the above are most likely talking about canned beans ~ home cooked are way different and much softer, less gas producing since we know to always bring to a full boil when reheating. Also portion control


I'm only eating home cooked beans and I'm tolerating them very well.  And, yes, portion control.  The first few weeks I really only ate a few bites at a time. Little bits of food filled me up quickly.  I'm still eating less, six weeks later.


----------



## UnXmas (Sep 26, 2014)

2thFairy said:


> That's not fair.  Many people with ileostomies tolerate popcorn and granola just fine.
> 
> Ask your surgeon/GI about popcorn and granola.  They know your particular bowel issues better than anyone here.  If they say no, then don't do it.  If they say try it, then try it, but go very slow.
> 
> ...


I did say in my other post that some people tolerate everything. My stoma nurses told me to eat what I wanted after six to eight weeks, and I ended up in hospital.


----------



## UnXmas (Sep 26, 2014)

cleuger said:


> That stinks....how do you do with salads?do you tolerate well cooked beans? Like navy beans thats been cooked all day? We're you lactose intolerant before your surgery? Someone told me once they had their colon removed they were no longer lactose intolerant.  Is this more wishful thinking


I can eat a tiny amount of salad. Beans gave me problems, the kinds I tried, except I can eat green beans. Dairy gave me absolutely no problems either before or after surgery.


----------



## If* (Sep 26, 2014)

I miss green beans, Dr. told me go easy or without green beans, spinach and can't remember rest?? Since after considerable amount of small bowel removed can increase formation of kidney stones also go easy on fats since gallstones can form (they forgot to mention that one) I limit intake and in can vary daily ~ I do not do fat free items.

Food is the next pain in the A#S with IBD! Why does it have to be so difficult? I am a big girl trapped in a thin body! Grrr!


----------



## alex_chris (Sep 26, 2014)

If* said:


> I miss green beans, Dr. told me go easy or without green beans, spinach and can't remember rest?? Since after considerable amount of small bowel removed can increase formation of kidney stones also go easy on fats since gallstones can form (they forgot to mention that one) I limit intake and in can vary daily ~ I do not do fat free items.
> 
> Food is the next pain in the A#S with IBD! Why does it have to be so difficult? I am a big girl trapped in a thin body! Grrr!


Canned thin green beans as well? Like these ones? http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51hg0cZ67CL.jpg

Thin green beans from a can are actually one of my go to veggies. I eat them with a tad of veggie oil and a tad of vinegar and a tad of salt - they are quite watery from the can and then thin ones are really really soft.


----------



## UnXmas (Sep 26, 2014)

I can eat tinned green beans like the ones in the link. I can also eat frozen ones.


----------



## If* (Sep 26, 2014)

Hi Alex, if you have had a resection ask your Dr. if any foods can cause problems ~ like kidney stones or gall stones. My Surgeon was the one who told me after #1 resection. 

Green beans were my favorite too!! I grew them and loved them blanched then seasoned with tamari.


----------



## DEmberton (Sep 26, 2014)

The first couple of days it was things like scrambled eggs on toast, mackerel on toast, and toast with toast. Plus tinned fruit. This was mainly because I had no fresh food in the house. 

On the third day I got a big delivery from the supermarket and could eat properly. I had lots of cold beef or chicken with salad and best of all baked potatoes. Potatoes always caused me problems and I've been avoiding them for years. Lots of ice cream too.


----------



## alex_chris (Sep 26, 2014)

If* said:


> Hi Alex, if you have had a resection ask your Dr. if any foods can cause problems ~ like kidney stones or gall stones. My Surgeon was the one who told me after #1 resection.
> 
> Green beans were my favorite too!! I grew them and loved them blanched then seasoned with tamari.


I had surgery back 11 years ago to remove 24 inches from my small lower intestine and can definitely say that canned thin green beans have never gotten me into trouble and I eat them quite often. I, however, can see that some people can get into trouble from fresh ones which are just blanched and otherwise rather raw. The canned ones are so soft they fall apart quite easily.


----------



## UnXmas (Sep 27, 2014)

cleuger said:


> I can live without nuts and even the granola and popcorn but I would like to have a good fresh salad. So I'll take my time at make notes on my phone what causes problems and what doesnt. Even with the strictures I had prior to surgery they were pretty bad so bad the scope couldn't get through but I still ate tomatoes and bacon and things I probably should not have and I was I very lucky I never had an obstruction. I seem to be my biggest problem when it comes to food. I'm looking forward to having a big pot of navy beans and ham. Wish we all lived close by I would cook us a good southern meal you guys have been great. : )


One salad food you should be fine with: avocado. I eat lots of these, I really like them and they're very healthy, and they are easy to digest. Besides bananas, I think they are about the only fruit or vegetable that is recommended after ileostomy surgery that you can eat raw and not cooked or processed in any way. Avocado may not amount to a salad on its own, but you could have one along with the ham or bacon you mention - meat doesn't cause blockages as far as I'm aware, except for some that come in casings.


----------



## If* (Sep 27, 2014)

Hi, actually it is not how they are cooked or the fiber - it is the oxalates. 

Just something to ask your Dr. - if it is something to be concerned about.


----------

